# New ABKC Champion....Semper Fi's Espi



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

*I CAN'T SAY WE WORKED LONG AND HARD FOR THIS BECAUSE ESPI IS JUST A NATURAL IN THE RING! SO PROUD OF OUR GIRL @ ONLY 13 MONTHS. COULDN'T ASK FOR A BETTER DOG, THAT'S FOR SURE!!

CH. ESPI (GRCH. OOH-RAH X SURI)

























*


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats ! You guys should be proud


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

congrats!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats ....


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

:woof: woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats!!! She is a beauty


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

CONGRATS TO MY BABY ESPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you guys!!
Meggers, good to see you on here lol <3


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats Espi and Semper Fi! She looks like a natural show off [;


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

CONGRATS!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO That's my girl! Congrats y'all!!!! Lots of hard work put in and much deserved!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats!:clap:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

congrats... 

and dang that a thick girl, big boned


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on another title.She is beautiful,nice work


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

THAT is a sexy American Bully. Congrats!


----------

